# Arizona State Barbecue Championship



## ddog27 (Aug 22, 2006)

Arizona State Barbecue Championship on September 2, 2006 in conjunction with the Taylor Sweet Corn Festival in Taylor, Arizona. 
All residual monies will be donated to benefit the Pat Tillman Foundation.


http://www.taylorcornandque.com/


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes going to be some good Qin 
Got my game on


----------



## ddog27 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Yes going to be some good Qin
> Got my game on



Can't wait to meet you at this one Thom! It is going to be a blast!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2006)

Did you post the dates on the calendar Ddog??


----------

